# Thinking about getting a 5 speed...



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

Hello !

I am leaning towards getting a 5 speed manual to replace the 3 speed in my 72. Looking for highway drivability with my 3.55 rear. 

If you have a 5 or 6 speed, what vendor & brand of transmission do you have? How do you like it? Any issues?

Also, the 5 speed I am looking at has a .64 OD fifth gear, does that seem too deep? 

Any comments about running a 5 speed at all??

Thanks again!!


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

11th Indian said:


> Hello !
> 
> I am leaning towards getting a 5 speed manual to replace the 3 speed in my 72. Looking for highway drivability with my 3.55 rear.
> 
> ...


I also have a 3 speed manual and 3:55 gears. So after I get passed the expense of rebuilding my engine, 4 wheel disk brakes, ram air manifolds and 2.5 magnaflow exhaust. I will also be looking forward to a 5 speed. Do a search on 5 speed. I also asked the same questions and got sound advise. Not sure how to share a link. Look forward to see what you come up with. Good luck.


----------



## Funkwagon455 (Mar 4, 2019)

Once upon a time ago I replaced the th350 behind a 350 Olds in my '82 Buick Regal with a Tremec TKO five speed manual with an eleven inch clutch and a 8.5" 3:42 from a T-Type. The drive ability was fantastic, RPM's at 65 mph were around 2300 on 26 inch tall tires. The fun factor was magnified times three. Never had any problems even when thrashing on it. They have improved their product now, an easier transformation, better torque numbers ect. Best of luck!


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

I went for it, installing in the next few weeks..
Thanks


----------

